# T-pac E-pro



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Cannot find the quart size tpac anywhere for sale. Nooooooo!


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

How much is the quart.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> How much is the quart.


When I bought it last year it was 25$


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

Not available at domyownlawn.com any longer. I recently purchased some and a few days later it disappeared from the site. It did show up in the mail but after emailing them I was told they do not have it any longer. They have gallons of another generic brand but that is now the smallest container available from them.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I suspect domyownlawn.com was cutting those in house. The bottle I bought from them had a label that looked like it came off my printer. I didn't care, but I think that's probably why the smaller bottles are not more widely available.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> j4c11 said:
> 
> 
> > How much is the quart.
> ...


Man, really? I remember buying 1 QT for $78.75.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

My quart was also around $75, but my first purchase of PGR was an 8-12 oz bottle of T-PAC for around $35.

It's a sad day for the lawn enthusiasts of the world.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

I have a full gallon of tpac that's 2.5 years old. I'm willing to give out 75% of it if that's legal and you're willing to pay for shipping.. just had to throw this out there.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> I have a full gallon of tpac that's 2.5 years old. I'm willing to give out 75% of it if that's legal and you're willing to pay for shipping.. just had to throw this out there.


I'll take it :thumbup:


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

I meant the 8oz bottle was 35. Thats what i'm looking for but cant find it


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a full gallon of tpac that's 2.5 years old. I'm willing to give out 75% of it if that's legal and you're willing to pay for shipping.. just had to throw this out there.
> ...


pm me. Anyone else? I'm gonna see if 1 or 2 more are interested.


----------

